# Wac O Wheels      Waconia, MN Sunday September 6th  (Note Corrected Date)



## 100bikes (Jul 30, 2020)

*Wac–O–Wheels Bicycle Sale & Swap*

Sunday, September 6th, 2020 Waconia MN 55387

8AM – 4PM Free admission

Between W. Main St, W Lake St, Olive St and Elm St

Directions: Hwy 5 to Waconia, North on Olive Street- Look For signs

Bicycle, Parts, Tools, Books, Accessories, Stuff

Classic Vintage Modern New Used Unusual

Sell your own bicycle in the Bike Corral - $5

Vendor spaces are free if you pre register; $20 day of event

Contact rusty at : wac.o.wheels@gmail.com
or through CABE messaging.​


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 31, 2020)

address is 44 west main street in the back alley way parking lot.  https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...c60eddfd535216!8m2!3d44.8506313!4d-93.7871282


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 23, 2020)

How Many Swappers ???


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 24, 2020)

So far we have 6 confirmed. 
Hoping to hear from some who inquired.
rusty


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 1, 2020)

i will be one i know 4 others who will be vendors i think it will end up with around 20 vendors.calling for a chance of rain but it will still have a good turn out.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 1, 2020)

A few 24" wheel models I am bringing to Wac O Wheels.


----------

